# Pakistan - a paradise on earth



## asfar (May 20, 2005)

Before we start looking at the amazing pictures its important to look over some facts...pakistan is a country just bigerthen california and in that small area in the north we have the tallest peaks in the world and in the south we have deserts and terrains which are significantly similar to the grand canyon. 

Most important THE SECOND TALLEST PEAK/MOUNTAIN IN THE WORLD AFTER EVEREST IS IN PAKISTAN (K-2)

Pakistan is home to the third largest glacier in the world ... the first two are in the north and south pole...

i would love to read the comments of people who see these pictures so feel free to wrtie what ever you want  

*North Pakistan*

*Nathia Gali*

















































































































































































































































































































Peripheral, peat-lined lake adjacent to Karumbar Lake in the upper Karumbar Valley, Northern Areas, Pakistan (elevation 4,150 meters [13,615 feet]). Background: Karakoram and Hindukush mountains.









Extensive peat bog south of Lashkargahaz, Chitral District, North West Frontier Province, Pakistan (elevation 3,649 meters). Background: Hindu Raj Range.









A peat-lined tributary of the Yarghoon River near Lashkargahaz, North West Frontier Province, Pakistan (elevation 3,649 meters)









The braided bed of the Yarghoon River, north of Lasht, Chitral District, Pakistan (elevation 3,200 meters). Background: Hindu Raj Range.









Out of the 14 tallest peaks in the world 5 are in pakistan, 7 in nepal/china, and one in india...source: http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0777280.html
Broghil Lake on the divide between Chitral and Ghizer Districts in Northern Pakistan. Background: Hindu Raj Cordillera.









Peat bog on Deosai National Park, Northern Areas, Pakistan (elevation 4,188 meters). Background: Himalayas.

*SWAT VALLEY*





































Archeological
Pictures of the remains of the ancient Buddhist and Ghandhara civilizations in Swat valley.





































Balogram 
A village on the road to Mingora. 





































Kalam 
An enchanting and graceful valley of Swat. 



































































































































































Kass Valley 
A beautiful and graceful valley. 




























Lakes 
Photographs of the some of famous lakes in Swat. 

















































































Swat Kohistan 
The land of lovely dreams, is more beautiful and graceful than human thinking. 















































NOW I LOVE THIS PICTURE





































































































*Kaghan Valley*









Trango Tower

http://www.horolezec.cz/images/galery/gal_66/b_and_w/velke/trango.jpg
Karakorum


















On way to Skardu









Hunza valley

NOW LOOK AT HIM!!!!









Snow Lake 









Trango Towers









Aliabad



























K2 - second tallest mountain the world after everest









river Indus at Gilgit


















Rama, Northern Pakistan









Saif ul muluk, Kaghan









Ayubia National Park









Phander Lake, Northern Pakistan









Phander, Northern Pakistan 









Lake Saif ul muluk in winter









Kaghan valley









Lake Mahodand, Swat valley









Swat valley 









Mount Falaksair, Swat valley









Fast flowing Swat river









Water fall, Upper Swat valley









Upper Swat valley









Kaghan valley









Kaghan valley









Lakes in Northern Pakistan:---GUYS THIS IS BEAUTIFUL

Borat lake near Gilgit









Dudipatsar lake









Dudipatsar near Naran
http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b96/JADI28/446690398PvxLom_ph.jpg[/img]

Mahodand lake









Karumbar lake near Gilgit 









Kachura lake near Skardu, Baltistan









Upper Kachura lake









Satpara Lake, Baltistan--WOW









Another view of Satpara Lake









ushu Valley









Laila Peak---now thats SHARP









On going to Kandol Lake









Byaal Camp,Nanga Parbat









Deosai National Park--mind blowing









Shangrilla









Hari Parbat Peak (18500 ft from sea level)Neelum Valley.









Domel Mala(neelum Valley)









A view of Sarwali Top in Neelum Valley - the heighest peak in Azad Kashmir PAKISTAN (20,450 ft above sea level) 



























Thick Pines Forests at Lassdanna Top Bagh - Azad Jammu Kashmir PAKISTAN









View of Pir Panjal from (Jabbi Sayyedan) Azad Kashmir. PAKISTAN









The two famous peaks of District Bagh, Tehsil Havaili, Azad Kashmir PAKISTAN









Clouds on Shero Dhara Top









Haji Pir Pass









Snow clad peaks of Neelum Valley: Photo taken from Kutton village.









A view of Pir Panjal 
- Photo taken from Bedori Top (12,229 ft above sea level) in Azad Jammu and Kashmir - PAKISTAN









view of Reshian-Leepa Road from Brithwar Gali Top (9,800 ft above sea level).
The unique thing about this road is that for a distance of about 8 kilometers (From Reshian to Brithwar Gali Top), there are more than 50 turns on this road.









Kaghan Valley


















Khujerab Pass - this area is out of this wold









On the way to Ayubia Gali









An unknown peak of magestic hamalayas near Chillas, District Diamir -- soooo beautttiiffulll









Passu









Karakorum Highway









Birmuglisht, Chitral









Here are some different pictures of k-2.--SECOND TALLEST PEAK IN THE WORLD AFTER EVEREST IN PAAKKISTANN




























Mankial valley 









Mirrored reflection of the mountains near the Karakul Lake 



























*SOUTH PAKISTAN*


















































































http://offroadpakistan.com/pictures/kirthar_2005/DSC05674.jpg[/img]

Tombs: Some of Alexanders army is buried in this graveyard. 









A small ghost town.
























































































































































img]http://offroadpakistan.com/pictures/quetta_2004/F1020028.jpg[/img]























































Blues for the red sun: When you go fast enough, you experience something called akin to a doppler effect, where the light becomes red shifted. Picture by AO. 


















Rock City 1: The view from Rock city hotel.


























































































Mud Volcano: A picture of the top of the mud volcano. You can see the mud flowing down in slow motion along the left side. This mud is supposed to have great healing powers, and people come here to bathe in it.









Mud Volcanoes: Another picture of the mud volcano.













































Poles: Poles stretching off to the Horizon. 









Camping at Mashkell: Camping at Mashkell.. this is a very scenic spot with rolling sand and date trees.. and it even has wells just like the ones in Lawrence of Arabia. 









Doc Skull: Doc holding a human skull. As you can see, the skull already has lost all its teeth. 









Camel: The desert. 









Twister!: A Sizeable twister approaching... It crossed the road right at the point where KO and Ahsan reached it!


















Man | Camel: The old man with his Camel 









Restruant: Group photo in a tikka-boti restruant in Quetta.



























Horizon Shot: On the Horizon something approaches. 













































Camels: Camels grazing. 


















Tombs: Ancient tombs









Tombs: The tombs at Galuga are unique as these are 'double storyed' the upper chamber contains one single grave, probably of the man of the house and the lower chamber contained several bodies of women and children, laid to rest side by side over a period of time, related to the man. Such tombs are rare, normally there is one single grave in a tomb like at the necropolis at Makli, Thatta in lower Sindh. 










Skulls: Skulls and bones inside the tomb at Galuga. -- DAMNNN!!!!!!









View from Tomb: The view from inside the tomb. 









Skulls: Skulls emerging from within. 









Truck: The most common sight on the highways. These things are tougher than three Humvees put together.


















The long road ahead: Early morning drive on the Gwadar coastal highway, somewhere at the beginning of the highway. 









A 650km stripe: Follow the yellow striped road... 









Hungol River: The signboard for the Hingol river. The bridge is right ahead. 









Nani Mandar: The turning to Nani Mandar is just before the bridge. 









Hingol River 1: A view of the Hingol river from the track to Nani Mandar. 









Local Huts: En route to Nani Mandar. 









Groovy Mountain: The remains of a fossilized sea bed. 









Red Man: A idol at Mata Hinglaj. This is a new addition. 









Jay Maa Kalye: A sign next to the temple. 









Shiva: A closeup. Next to the picture is the idol. 
http://offroadpakistan.com/pictures/hingol_2005/DSC08218.jpg

Approaching the temple: The walk to the temple is through a rocky and mostly dry river bed. 
[img]http://offroadpakistan.com/pictures/hingol_2005/DSC08221.jpg

Sign in Temple: From Top Left: "Riddhi" " Siddhi" From Bottom Left: "Shubh" " Laabh" Sign of "Om" Omkaar on Coconut Sign of "Swastik" means Pious and prosperity. 









Painting of Lord Shiva: 









Valley: Walking to the temples in Nani Mander. An idyllic walk along the stream. 









Nani Mander Valley: The way to the temples. 









View from the Valley: Looking up from the Nani Mander valley. 









En route: On the way to Nani Mander. 


















Hingol river: Crossing the hingol river en route to hinglaj. 









Rockface: weathered. --KOOOOL!!!









A shrine: On the way to the main shrine/temple. 









Hingol river bed: The hingol river bed is mostly dry. The river is up ahead, a bit to the right. There are supposed to be crocodiles here









Looking Down: Looking down from halfway up the bigger mud volcanoe. 









Dry River bed: ... 









A lone hut: a lone hut on the way to hinglaj. 









At the Hingol: Standing in the hingol river bed. 









Rain shaped: worn away over the years by the rain and the wind. WOW!!!!









Dusk: Somewhere near the hingol river. 









Sandy Hills: 









Sandstorm en route: Sand storms are a frequent occurence on the Makran Coastal Highway. This one severly limited visibilty - every now and then a gust would sweep along even more sand bringing visibility to zero for a few seconds as it swept across the road. The wind was fast enough to carry along small pebbles. 









River bed: The river bed, walking towards the temples at Hinglaj. 









Approaching the Mud Volcanoes: Driving to the mud volcanoes. 
http://offroadpakistan.com/pictures/hingol_2005/IMG_76641.jpg[/img]









Volcanoe Crater 1: A picture of the smaller mud volcanoe. There is a large lake inside, with a gas bubbling up.









Crater 2: Another view of the lake in the smaller mud volcanoe. 









View of Mud Volcanoe: Looking from the smaller mud volcanoe towards the larger one. 









Mud Crater: Super quicksand... 









*View from the Volcano: Picture from the top of the largest mud volcano in the world. * 



























Martin alongside his Landcruiser: Picture taken at Galuga. 






















































Three dustdevils: Enroute to Nag from Panjgur. 



























Sunset in the Mashkell desert


----------



## asfar (May 20, 2005)

i have to say all of these pictures are a compliation of pictures posted by the forumers in the mehfil pakistan....great job guys its because of you guys i was able to do this today....  especailly sher-e-lahore for his pictures of south pakistan....


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful landscape!!


----------



## SLIMI-PL (Dec 8, 2005)

Too many pictures! You should give only the best! I heard that is heavy winter in the Pakistan now and you have problems with flood  Pictures show that you have many mountains but you didnt show the cities and normal terrain. Everything looks nice and interesting! (we have similar scenery in TATRA MOUNTAINS in POLAND but the mountains are much lower and we dont have monkeys and palms). Good work!


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow I didn't know Pakistan Had Snow,Monkeys and a Chinese Building


----------



## Gregory (Sep 29, 2005)

Excellent shots. Truly beautiful. I did not know that this paradise had snow, monkeys, chinese, temples, buddhist carvings. The signage looks arabic.


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

Pakistan has had cultural influences from Persian, Turkish, Greek, Arabic, Chinese, Indian, British and other central asian countries. The fusion is very unique. You'll find ancient Gandhara civilization Buddhist ruins that have greek architectural forms, old greek coins, remains of one of the most ancient civilizations on earth (Moenjodaro/Harappa), Persian styled Mosques, British buildings (in cities), turkic languages (Urdu-derived from turkish, persian, arabic, english, hindustani), some Indian cultural elements, and a host of other things. This fusion now, has synthesized itself into a uniquely Pakistani culture.


----------



## ahmed_s (Dec 2, 2005)

beautiful


----------



## F-ian (Oct 29, 2005)

Gregory said:


> Excellent shots. Truly beautiful. I did not know that this paradise had snow, monkeys, chinese, temples, buddhist carvings. The signage looks arabic.


you copied me


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow, some great pics there, I've always wanted to visit Kashmir, is it safe for western tourists at the moment?

The contrast between the mountains and the desert is wonderful, is the change between mountain and desert immediate or are there different transistional landscapes in between?


----------



## Azi (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow, those are some amazing pictures, thanks for the hard work!


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful (Jan 25, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> Wow, some great pics there, I've always wanted to visit Kashmir, is it safe for western tourists at the moment?
> 
> The contrast between the mountains and the desert is wonderful, is the change between mountain and desert immediate or are there different transistional landscapes in between?


I think the desert is in the South and the mountains are in the north. My mates have been to Pakistan. Loved it. Especially Lahore and the Northern mountainous regions. They were into trekking, so it suited them. They got some amazing shots of the place too. Would love to check it out, myself. The Hunza Valley is definitley on my list of places to go.


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful (Jan 25, 2004)

Baltistan, that's the other place they mentioned in Pakistan. Looks stunning apparently.


----------



## XADE (Feb 13, 2005)

Lovely pics!!


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

In Pakistan theres this belt of mountains from the Himalayas and Karakoram in the North, coming down to the Suleman and Kithar ranges in the west. The Western and South eastern part of Pakistan is mostly arid, with dry soil. The rugged canyon-like scenery and the mud volcanoes are in the south west. Most of the central and eastern regions of Punjab and northern Sindh provinces, are mostly the Indus plains and are very fertile. 

glad y'all liked Pakistani landscapes!


----------



## Gumnaam (Feb 4, 2005)

*Brief info on Pakistan:*

Pakistan is situated at the crossroads of South, Central and West Asia with Afghanistan and Iran on the west, India on the east, and the Arabian Sea on the south (coastline=1,046 km ). The northern areas of Pakistan contain the highest concentration of mountains and mountain ranges in the world (Himalayas, Karakorum, Hindu Kush) which include some of the world's highest peaks, K2 (28,250 ft; 8,611 m) and Nanga Parbat (26,660 ft; 8,126 m). The Baluchistan Plateau lies to the west, and the Thar Desert and an expanse of alluvial plains, the Punjab and Sindh lie to the east. The 1,000-mile-long (1,609 km) Indus River and its tributaries flow through the country from the Kashmir region to the Arabian Sea.

@ asfar, nice job, thanks for the hard work.  kay:


----------



## seattlehawk (Nov 18, 2005)

Indeed, some of the best pictures of Pakistan that I have seen! Nice job Asfar!


----------



## asfar (May 20, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> Wow, some great pics there, I've always wanted to visit Kashmir, is it safe for western tourists at the moment?
> 
> The contrast between the mountains and the desert is wonderful, is the change between mountain and desert immediate or are there different transistional landscapes in between?


oh yea its as safe as can be....you and all your freinds family everybody is gueranteed a great tour of pakistan....you can enjoy the warm beaches and mud volcanos at the south and great mountains at the north....there is all peace in both indian occoupied kashmir and pakistani kashmir....and both sides are beautiful....but if i were a trekker i would choose the pakistani side because it not just has the second tallest peak in the world which according to trekkers is more challenging to climb then everest but also out of the 14 tallest peaks in the world 5 are in pakistani kashmir compared to one in indian kashmir and the rest in china and nepal...but yea both sides of kashmir are very beautiful...

and many thanks for all of your comments....keep the feedback comming v


----------



## heavyzakura334 (Jul 30, 2004)

too bad that this paradise on earth can only be enjoyed by foreigners with cash or rich pakistanis. It would be good if the masses of Karachi and Islamabad could have the luxury to travel through their country, after all, it is THEIR "paradise on earth".


----------



## ahmed_s (Dec 2, 2005)

^^ pakistani masses do go to the north, as seen in areas like murree.

any way...i really like this pic


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Gorgeous landscapes :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

An paradise on earth i believe for anyone...


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

I'll post some interesting photos I found on flickr.

frien_faraway





























SaffyH


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Master of Disguise said:


> Oh yeah..!!!
> 
> Amerindish...who is he..?? Why do you people ...leave it...as i said your old habits wont die....you continue your work...


amerendish is an indian troll who started it all you probably missed him coz you didn't see the whole thread but then you people only see what you wanna see I guess thats your people's old habit.Yes your right back to the pics I came to show my country not to fight with anyone i'm not bother with haters any longer .


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

Ignore them misterk. Let the obsession continue.









Mohatta Palace, Karachi









Lahore Airport









Bahria Town, Lahore









Islamabad









Islamabad









Karachi









Islamabad









Karachi









Lahore









Karachi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

misterk said:


>


This one here is absolutely awesome :drool:


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Some awesome night shots of Karachii & great landscapes from northern areas :happy:
Thanx misterk and cntower
Misterk just ignore and keep posting the beautiful pics, but it would be better if you mention the locations  (& the source too)


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

*Mianwali, Punjab*




































Pic by:SaffyH


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

OK..I just spent the last 15 mins cleaning this thread and deleted over 40 posts. This thread is about pictures, landscape and geography not religion, politics or social system. 

You want to talk about politics, go find yourself somewhere else.


----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

This place remains hell for me unless I can see women on streets (better without headtowel).

Surprised to see snow anyway.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

Alexriga said:


> This place remains hell for me unless I can see women on streets (better without headtowel).
> 
> Surprised to see snow anyway.


The thing is no one cares about your opinions, Pakistan will become hell if you step your foot in it. Unfortunately your still living in ignorance hno:.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

now, it`s a lost paradise, what a pity !


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Pfeuffer said:


> now, it`s a lost paradise, what a pity !


nope not at all only lost for the scared type people brainwashed by media who will never experience it.Still there for 180+ million people :banana:


----------



## Strong Hearted (Oct 1, 2009)

Pfeuffer said:


> now, it`s a lost paradise, what a pity !


Why dude what happened, can you explain?


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

Strong Hearted said:


> Why dude what happened, can you explain?


oh I see, only an invention by the media :nuts:


----------



## purenyork123 (May 22, 2009)

its a paradise for me and the other 170 million + who will lay down their lives to save this land. Pk zindabad!

Its fine, you arent invited anyways haha


----------



## Pfeuffer (Sep 9, 2009)

purenyork123 said:


> its a paradise for me and the other 170 million + who will lay down their lives to save this land. Pk zindabad!
> 
> Its fine, you arent invited anyways haha


it`s o.k. dude, i prefer india anyways ! :cheers:


----------



## jacob302 (Jun 26, 2010)

purenyork123 said:


> its a paradise for me and the other 170 million + who will lay down their lives to save this land. Pk zindabad!
> 
> Its fine, you arent invited anyways haha


you should take your spring break in India instead. i mean who goes to Istanbul?

anywho...i love this thread...pakistan is so beautiful


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Pfeuffer said:


> it`s o.k. dude, i prefer india anyways ! :cheers:


great ! go to an indian thread then if you prefer it why are you here on pakistani picture thread ?


----------



## jacob302 (Jun 26, 2010)

why are these threads still up? I thought the flood swept everything away in Pakistan. 


Can someone pls close this thread. Thank you.


----------



## Master of Disguise (Aug 1, 2010)

jacob302 said:


> why are these threads still up? I thought the flood swept everything away in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Can someone pls close this thread. Thank you.


^^KUSA ...really dude stop it..!!!I am following you closely ..first Indian forums and now here humnn...beware...


----------



## cntower (Dec 8, 2002)

The indian obsession continues... :lol:

Hilarious I must say.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Stunning beautiful landscapes!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## constipation (Aug 8, 2010)

woww..Pakistan really beautiful but always bad luck..with the nature disaster,militants,terrorrist,corruption,economic and social problem.. if it is secular like Turkey,i believe Pakistan will be really elegant..


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Truly spectacular!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

misterk said:


>


Just Amazing.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Lahore Fort*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos and especially in the beginning of the previous page approves the title of this thread ("a paradise on earth") really very nice :cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Badshahi Mosque*


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Congratulations! Amazing Country


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

seriously guys WTF?? Its the same old images reapeated over & over & over & over & over again. 

post something new for god's sake.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

*Ansoo lake*


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

*HUNZA*









*Saif ul malook*









*Lalusar lake*


----------



## jogjldk (Oct 19, 2010)

Although they faced RuneScape Goldthe same struggles as other franchise restaurants as a whole very well taken in the last year, more than a fifth of WOW Gold the entrepreneurs for the year 2010 the 500th Franchise The strongest performance continued toBuy WOW Gold be one of the restaurants, tired, especially for customers recession aligned with Buy RS Gold
comfort food (fried everything and cold), pulse-Snacks (mall-based baked goods) and, above all, inexpensive ($ 5 Foot Longs, anyone? $ 5 Fast Gold on WOW?). And as always there was plenty of mad science on the menu - from drinking ice fried hamburger.


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

wow! I had a completely different view of pakistan. please forgive my ignorance. Pakistan is a beautiful country!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Aashiq said:


> *HUNZA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All your photos will be deleted by tomorrow if no source or links of the photos are given. This is the first and last warning!


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice photos, it looks like Switzerland


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh God, :eek2: Pakistan is amazing.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by aamir567

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3901194098/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by usman bukhari










http://www.flickriver.com/photos/tags/babusar/interesting/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by atif saeed










http://www.flickr.com/photos/atifsaeed/with/5003961824/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/5761557.jpg


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by fareed gujjar

http://www.flickr.com/photos/picfareed/3103592223/


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by sulemani


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by sharjheel


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

more like hell on earth lm about terorism and some musulm rules.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

RokasLT said:


> more like hell on earth lm about terorism and some musulm rules.


well we are lucky to have this "hell" then


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^



Awesome photos.....thanks for sharing....:cheers:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

by joghihelumi


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.elistmania.com/images/articles/88/Original/pasni_2BPakistan_2BBalochistan_2B1.jpg


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://pakdev.deviantart.com/gallery/


by pakdev


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2010/210/5/e/Naran_Valley_by_C0lDBl00DED.jpg

by C0lDBl00DED


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/fotorix/5867261090/]







[/url]
Jalkhad Babusar Top, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr


Saif-ul-Muluk Lake, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr


Lulusar Lake, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr


Towards Babusar Top Glacier - Lulusar Lake, Kaghan Valley, Pakistan by Fotorix Studio, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Another Night in Paradise by General Sahab_Honey i am home!!, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Paradise on Earth indeed....thanks for the breathtaking photos.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Pakistan and paradise sound very odd together. However, the mountains sceneries are spectacular! Might as well have been in Canada or Switzerland.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Naran valley by reza gilani, on Flickr


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

briker said:


> Pakistan and paradise sound very odd together. However, the mountains sceneries are spectacular! Might as well have been in Canada or Switzerland.


Agree, but mountain pictures are indeed beautiful.


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

A view along the trekking trail, Upper Dir by arshadthetrekker (Back from Swat Valley ), on Flickr


Falak Sher Mountain, a view from Ushu, Kalam Valley, Swat by arshadthetrekker (Back from Swat Valley ), on Flickr


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice shots...:happy:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Beautiful Pakistan by Alee_hasan, on Flickr

 Beautiful Pakistan by Alee_hasan, on Flickr


Beautiful Pakistan by Alee_hasan, on Flickr


Untitled by Alee_hasan, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Excellent shots...:applause:..


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Terraced Farming by KOKONIS, on Flickr


----------



## haymet (Jan 15, 2012)

Just beautiful , a paradise,


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Shounter Valley by I.D.A, on Flickr


Rupal Valley! by Muhammad Hasnain, on Flickr


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for sharing...:happy:


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Accept Change by !shtiaQ Ahmed, on Flickr


"I love not man the less, but Nature more" by Raheel Adnan, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Fairy Meadows by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr


Lulusar Lake, Kaghan Valley by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr


Jigsaw Puzzle of Ice and water by Aamir Choudhry, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

Lake saiful muluk Naran Pakistan  by saleem shahid, on Flickr


World Tourism Day by High Blue!, on Flickr


----------



## misterk (Sep 6, 2009)

A Fertile Land by SMBukhari, on Flickr


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice shots...kay:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

just awesome shots from Pakistan....kay:


----------

